# DeWalt radial arm saw motor wiring



## Fergal (5 Mar 2018)

Hi all

I was given the motor from an old DeWalt RAS and would like to use it to make a disc sander. I've been told it works but the wires have been cut and I'm reluctant to connect it to the mains without knowing what all the wires do.

It's a single phase motor but it has three wires going to it which threw me off a bit. I assume it had some sort of NVR switch on it before it was dismantled. A photo of the motor connections is attached.







Any ideas on how to wire this motor?

Many thanks

Fergal


----------



## powertools (5 Mar 2018)

I have a 30 odd year old dw ras and I have taken a pic of the wiring diagram from the manual and I will try to add it
It was to big I will resize and try again


----------



## powertools (7 Mar 2018)

Do you actually want me to try and upload a photo of the wiring diagram?


----------



## Fergal (9 Mar 2018)

Yes please.

I'll have another look at it over the weekend and see if I can draw up a better wiring diagram.

Thanks.


----------



## Fergal (9 Mar 2018)

I've been looking into this and found a website that does spares for DeWalt RAS. Browsing the diagrams, I see that this motor needs a capacitor which would explain the three wires.

https://www.toolsandpartsdirect.co.uk/s ... w720-1-236

What I'm not sure about is whether the capacitor is just for starting or for starting and running. Other single phase induction motors I've used have had starting capacitors attached to them and a centrifugal switch to disconnect the capacitor when the motor is up to speed. I don't think this motor has a centrifugal switch therefore the capacitor must be for starting and running.

Does that sound right?


----------



## powertools (10 Mar 2018)

I think the photos should now show


----------



## powertools (10 Mar 2018)

3rd time lucky.


----------



## powertools (10 Mar 2018)

My saw has 1 capacitor located in the box on top of the motor there is also a reset button on the lid of the box.
The top diagram is for single phase and the lower one is for 3 phase.


----------



## Fergal (13 Mar 2018)

Thanks for that.


----------

